# OBS Virtual background plugin



## kounoike (Oct 3, 2021)

kounoike submitted a new resource:

OBS Virtual background plugin - An OBS plugin for Zoom/Meet-like virtual background feature.



> An OBS plugin for Zoom/Meet-like virtual background feature.
> 
> 
> uses Deep Learning based segmentation
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## hmeneses (Oct 6, 2021)

for me, each time i add the detection plugin, my obs crashes


----------



## kounoike (Oct 6, 2021)

please create an issue on github with OBS log and crashlog.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 7, 2021)

Same here. crashes.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 7, 2021)

Submitted a new issue on Github, attached the crash and log files.

The plugin looks very promising!


----------



## DM12e (Oct 9, 2021)

It worked but I Had to uninstall Obs for some other plugin and now it Doesn't work now


----------



## Corsterix (Oct 10, 2021)

If it's crashing for you, try this.

Example with webcam:

1. Add Video Capture Device
2. Check the "Deactivate when not showing" option
3. Click Ok
4. Click the eye on "Video Capture Device" (disable it)
5. Add bottom "Virtual Background Renderer" filter
6. Add top "Virtual Background Detector" filter
7. UNCHECK "Blurring mask edge" for top filter (causes crash for me every time when enabled)
8. Click the eye on "Video Capture Device" (enable it)
9. Done

*Follow these instructions precisely and it should work.*

It crashes for me every time when "Blurring mask edge" is enabled so this isn't a perfect workaround, there's obviously a bug.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 10, 2021)

I will give your process steps a try.

Note that I never tried to use “Blurring mask edge”, that I know of… is that a setting within your plugin?


----------



## Corsterix (Oct 12, 2021)

ContentDeveloper said:


> I will give your process steps a try.
> 
> Note that I never tried to use “Blurring mask edge”, that I know of… is that a setting within your plugin?



Not my plugin, but "Blurring mask edge" is enabled by default, which is why step 4. is so important.

I also ditched this plugin in favor of  GitHub - royshil/obs-backgroundremoval: An OBS plugin for removing background in portrait images (video), making it easy to replace the background when screen recording.  which is working very well.


----------



## JohnPowers (Oct 21, 2021)

doesn't work. just get blank without video


----------



## kounoike (Oct 31, 2021)

kounoike updated OBS Virtual background plugin with a new update entry:

release 1.1.0



> version 1.1.0 is released.
> This release fixes DirectML initialization error.
> Please refer https://github.com/kounoike/obs-virtualbg/releases/tag/v1.1.0



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Jason McPeak (Dec 1, 2021)

I would love to see this as a LINUX plugin.


----------



## kgNatx (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello. Thanks for this great work.. 

A use case I'm interested in would be to have two separate scenes with the same capture device. One scene has the plug in active and the other does not. Do you think this could be possible? 

I tried creating multiple capture device instances but i had to go into properties and deactivate the first one before the second would work..


----------



## Memnon (Dec 18, 2021)

Gray window.

17:11:06.396: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 7 2700 Eight-Core Processor          
17:11:06.396: CPU Speed: 3200MHz
17:11:06.396: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 16
17:11:06.396: Physical Memory: 32689MB Total, 16340MB Free
17:11:06.396: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 22000 (release: 2009; revision: 376; 64-bit)
17:11:06.396: Running as administrator: false
17:11:06.397: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
17:11:06.397: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
17:11:06.397:     Game DVR: On
17:11:06.397:     Game Mode: Off
17:11:06.397: Sec. Software Status:
17:11:06.399: 
17:11:06.399: 
17:11:06.399: Current Date/Time: 2021-12-18, 17:11:06
17:11:06.399: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
17:11:06.399: Portable mode: false
17:11:06.679: OBS 27.1.3 (64-bit, windows)
17:11:06.679: ---------------------------------
17:11:06.687: ---------------------------------
17:11:06.687: audio settings reset:
17:11:06.687:     samples per sec: 48000
17:11:06.687:     speakers:        2
17:11:06.691: ---------------------------------
17:11:06.691: Initializing D3D11...
17:11:06.691: Available Video Adapters: 
17:11:06.694:     Adapter 0: Radeon RX 580 Series
17:11:06.694:       Dedicated VRAM: 4273434624
17:11:06.694:       Shared VRAM:    4253929472
17:11:06.694:       PCI ID:         1002:67df
17:11:06.694:       Driver Version: 30.0.13033.1000
17:11:06.694:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=DELL U2412M
17:11:06.694:       output 1: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=59, name=SAMSUNG
17:11:06.696: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Radeon RX 580 Series (0)
17:11:06.740: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
17:11:06.740: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
17:11:06.740: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)
17:11:07.262: ---------------------------------
17:11:07.262: video settings reset:
17:11:07.262:     base resolution:   1920x1080
17:11:07.262:     output resolution: 1280x720
17:11:07.262:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
17:11:07.262:     fps:               30/1
17:11:07.262:     format:            NV12
17:11:07.262:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
17:11:07.262: NV12 texture support enabled
17:11:07.263: Audio monitoring device:
17:11:07.263:     name: CABLE-A Input (VB-Audio Cable A)
17:11:07.263:     id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{3b6747bb-d74a-4b79-a513-d5096e331989}
17:11:07.263: ---------------------------------
17:11:07.264: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:07.268: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
17:11:07.269: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'
17:11:07.269: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
17:11:07.270: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/DirectML.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:07.526: [AMF] Version 2.7.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.14.0, Runtime: 1.4.22.0, Library: 1;4;22;0;21.30.25.05;202110051216;CL#2364427).
17:11:07.565: [AMF] <Id: 1> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)
17:11:07.616: [AMF] <Id: 2> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)
17:11:07.629: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'Radeon RX 580 Series (VEN_1002/DEV_67df/SUB_e3531da2/REV_00e7)':
17:11:07.629:   H264/AVC: Supported
17:11:07.629:   H265/HEVC: Supported
17:11:07.629: 
17:11:07.640: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:07.650: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:07.650: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:07.658: [obs-browser]: Version 2.16.3
17:11:07.658: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 75.1.16+g16a67c4+chromium-75.0.3770.100
17:11:07.665: [noise suppress]: NVIDIA RTX denoiser disabled, redistributable not found
17:11:08.332: Failed to load 'ru-RU' text for module: 'obs-virtualbg.dll'
17:11:08.336: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/onnxruntime.dll', not an OBS plugin
17:11:08.343: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
17:11:08.352: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
17:11:08.353: No blackmagic support
17:11:08.361: ---------------------------------
17:11:08.361:   Loaded Modules:
17:11:08.361:     win-wasapi.dll
17:11:08.361:     win-mf.dll
17:11:08.361:     win-dshow.dll
17:11:08.361:     win-decklink.dll
17:11:08.361:     win-capture.dll
17:11:08.361:     vlc-video.dll
17:11:08.361:     text-freetype2.dll
17:11:08.361:     rtmp-services.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-x264.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-vst.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-virtualbg.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-transitions.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-text.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-qsv11.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-outputs.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-filters.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
17:11:08.361:     obs-browser.dll
17:11:08.361:     image-source.dll
17:11:08.361:     frontend-tools.dll
17:11:08.361:     enc-amf.dll
17:11:08.361:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
17:11:08.361:     decklink-captions.dll
17:11:08.361:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
17:11:08.361: ---------------------------------
17:11:08.362: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
17:11:08.379: All scene data cleared


----------



## djniuss (Dec 30, 2021)

@kounoike hi.  quick question.  '' i have a 1 sec delay on the cam to sync with audio.''  the plug in stay on the ive input   ( you see the mask moving an then the video follow)   anyway to make the plug in follow the 2x 500ms delay ?


----------



## dingdong1 (Jan 9, 2022)

No instructions on how to install on macOS, finally figured it out. Crashed immediately. Had to follow instructions above on adding Virtual Background Renderer effect first before adding Virtual Background Removal, then it worked, but it is terrible. The mask it generates is unusable.


----------



## AmigaForever (Jan 14, 2022)

dingdong1 said:


> No instructions on how to install on macOS, finally figured it out. Crashed immediately. Had to follow instructions above on adding Virtual Background Renderer effect first before adding Virtual Background Removal, then it worked, but it is terrible. The mask it generates is unusable.


I'm on macOS Monterey.
The Github repository says "only Windows 64bit". I genuinely would like to know how you got it to work.


----------



## AmigaForever (Jan 14, 2022)

Scratch the "Windows only" part: the release notes for 1.1.0 mention macOS support (https://github.com/kounoike/obs-virtualbg/releases/tag/v1.1.0)

Still, would appreciate if you @dingdong1 could please share how you got it to work.


----------



## ZenVolta (Feb 15, 2022)

Can we get an update? OBS just updated and now it crashes everytime i open it. Did a full reinstall and loaded up fine, then added the plugin and it crashes. I really like this plugin


----------



## KAAR (Feb 26, 2022)

Version 1.1.0 doesn't work anymore (since OBS 27.2).
Too bad, the plugin was nicely effective !


----------



## My Living Room: Live! (May 2, 2022)

Is there any update on this plugin? I cannot update OBS within this plug-in causing a crash and this plug-in has become essential to our livestream :(

Thanks!


----------



## Demo_Ken (Aug 29, 2022)

This isn't showing up in my list of plugins in the log and it's not showing when I pull up filters on my webcam. Any idea what would be causing this?


----------

